# Flynns big weekend to Essex!



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

This weekend we strapped Flynn in the car and took him to Essex to visit my family!









He met Gorgeous Elegant Tasmin, the German Shepard. Missy the YKC Crufts Freestyle Heelwork 2 Music Contender and future star of CBBCs Who Let the Dogs Out programme (still hope theyll change the name!), and Missys lovely dad Dexter! Flynn looks so tiny!









Another one of Missy and Dex









Then my little sister took us to the stables to meet the horse she helps look after and trains on, Jester. Flynn put his entire face into the horses nostril!









On the way home - exhausted - we stopped in and saw my aunts who have missys mum and a little chihuahua Poppy. The two little ones had a bit of a bark off and it was weird hearing him bark so often! He doesn't do that much! No piccies of that! I was too tired to lift the camera - ha ha!!!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Love his little bed on the backseat 
Glad you had a good day!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

he looks overwhelmed with the horse lol


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics, looks like you had a lovely time


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Think he's missing having other dogs around now - told the other half I'm getting another one soon! I'll wait at least a year or so but it's good to wind him up!!


----------



## sarah040866 (May 24, 2011)

Great photo's, Flynn looks a very well behaved boy! 

Hope little Buster is as good in the car as that...
:


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

Aw he is so cute and handsome. And i LOVE his blue eye!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh, Flynn is adorable!


----------

